
Ask HN: How does HQ Trivia work on server side? - jackdorsey
I want to make a mobile video streaming app. I&#x27;m not trying to clone HQ Trivia, but I need my app to work exactly like HQ on the live-streaming side. What are the best tools I can use to create HQ-like video streaming app?
======
laflame
Their stack isn't public, but best guess:
[https://developer.apple.com/streaming/](https://developer.apple.com/streaming/)

